# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Akdeniz'e Enver gibi değil, M. Kemal gibi çık

## bozok

*Doğu Akdeniz'e Enver'in Karadeniz'e üıktığı Gibi Değil, Kemal'in Samsun'a üıktığı Gibi üık*



Murat Yetkin Radikal'deki köşesinde "üst düzey bir yetkiliye" dayandırarak şu sözleri aktarıyor: 

_"Cehenneme kadar yolları var"
_
Kastedilen İsrail ve son yaşanan olaylar. _"üst düzey yetkili"_ İsrail'e uluslararası hukuka nasıl uyacaklarını göstereceklerini belirtiyor.

şizofren toplumların şizofren devletler üreteceği veya şizofren devletlerin şizofren toplumlar yaratacağı tezi için ideal bir test ortamı Türkiye-İsrail ilişkileri.

Bir yanda boynunda dünyanın en güçlü musevi lobisinin taktığı cesaret madalyası diğer yanda "one minute" show...

Bir yanda dünyanın en güçlü Yahudilerine (Bkz. Soros) açılan kapılar...

Diğer yanda İsrail hükümetine ultimatomlar...

Bir yanda AKP'ye övgüler düzen, Tayyip Erdoğan'ı yükselten İshak Alaton

Diğer yanda AKP hükümetinin hedefindeki Netanyahu....

Aslında dünyadaki kırılmaları takip ettiğinizde çok da şaşırtıcı bir tablo değil. *ABD içinde yaşanan İsrail kırılması ile İsrail devleti içindeki kırılmalar Tayyip Erdoğan'a istediği delikanlı pozunu oynama fırsatını veriyor.* 

ABD, iç politika dengeleri nedeni ile İsrail'e karşı açıktan alamadığı tavrı Tayyip Erdoğan'a ihale etmiş durumda.

İsrail içindeki "sol" kanat, mevcut aşırı sağcı ve deli saçması (Lieberman) hükümetin yediği şamardan memnun.

Ve tabi bütü bu hengame arasında, Türkiye'yi İran'ın hedefi haline getiren ve nihai olarak İsrail'in stratejik hedeflerine birebir uyan füze kalkanının onaylandığını da unutmayalım.

*Anlayacağınız Türk devletinin gördüğü emperyal rüyaları birileri çok güzel manipule ediyor ve en az 50 sene sonra çıkılması gereken emperyal yolculuğa beşeri, teknolojik sosyal ve ekonomik altyapısını olgunlaştırmadan erken çıkararak tuzağa çekiyor. Hakkari'ye hakim olamayan bir devlete Akdeniz rüyaları gördürüyor.* 

Daha yeni kendi gemisini yapmaya başlayan bir devletin, Alman teknolojisi ile donatılmış bir donanma ile Akdeniz'de emperyal rüyalar görmeye başlaması bu tür bir hallüsinasyon projesi.

Aynı Almanya'nın İsrail'e, Doğu Akdeniz'de kullanması için nükleer başlık taşıma kapasitesine sahip Dolphin sınıfı denizaltıları yeni sattığı ve 2012 yılına kadar yeni teslimatların yapılacağı gerçeğini de bu tabloda bir yere oturtmak gerekiyor.

Almanların Türk Devleti'ni tarihte nasıl daha önce gaza getirip savaşa soktuğu hatırlandığında benzetme kaçınılmaz : *Doğu Akdeniz yeni Sivastopol, Tayyip Erdoğan yeni Enver olabilir mi?*

Bu benzetmelerin bilimselden çok sezgisel temellere dayandığının farkındayız fakat bu önümüzdeki daha bilimsel bir gerçeği görmemize engel değil. O da şu ....

*Kıbrıs'a hakim olmayan Doğu Akdeniz'e hakim olamaz...*

Hele hele Doğu Akdeniz'de İsrail'e kafa tutmaya başlayan bir devlet için Kıbrıs temel şarttır.

Peki sizce Kıbrıs'ı Rumlara ve AB'ye teslim etmek için elinden geleni yapan AKP hükümetinin mevcut Kıbrıs politikası ile yeni İsrail politikası ne kadar uyumlu?

Bir taraftan Kıbrıs'ı AB ve Rumlara peşkeş çekip, diğer taraftan _"Doğu Akdeniz'de ben de varım"_ demek mümkün mü?

Bu sorunun cevabı net.

En azından Tayyip Erdoğan'ı yönlendiren üst düzey devlet yetkililerinin kafasında bu sorunun cevabının çok net olması lazım.

Bu durumda; *İsrail gibi terörist bir devlete karşı benimsenecek ve benimsenmesi gereken bu yeni siyasi stratejinin başarılı olması için, aynı devletin Kıbrıs konusunda bu güne kadar sürdürdüğü politikada geri vitese takması gerekiyor.*

Daha geçenlerde İsrail'in sınırlarını delerek Suriye'yi bombaladığını hatırlayan bir devletin, Kıbrıs'ı AB ve Rumlara terkettiği durumda, İsrail'e değil Doğu Akdeniz'de İskenderun limanında bile kafa tutamayacağını görmesi lazım.

Görüyor mudur?

Kesinlikle.

*Sorun görmek değil, yıllardır sürdürülen , müttefik eksenli denge politikaları ile paralize olmuş bir vücudu gördükleri doğrultusunda harekete geçirmektir.* 

Sorun Davudoğlu'nun hayalperest akademisyenliği ile dünya gerçekleri arasında sıkışıp kalmaktır.

Ermenistan Devlet Başkanının açıkca topraklarına göz diken demeçlerine gülümseyerek susan bir Cumhurbaşkanı ile karşılayan bir devletin İsrail'e karşı sergilediği *bu cevvalliğin arkasındaki temel yapısal çelişkiler giderilmezse Türkiye Akdeniz'de ancak İDO feribotları ile varolabilir, savaş gemileri ile değil.* 

Muavenet'in hesabının soramamış bir devletin Mavi Marmara'nın hesabını geç de olsa sormaya yeltenmesine itirazımız olamaz.

Fakat bu gibi durumlarda ülkelerin başbakanlarının donanmalarının motor ve seyrü-sefer teknolojilerinin ayrıntılarına bile hakim olması gerekir.

Bu gibi durumlarda ülkelerin başbakanlarının USS liberty vakasını bilmeleri gerekir._(Bkz._ _İsrail Doğu Akdeniz'de Sahibini Bile Isırmıştı_ _başlıklı yazımız)_

Bu gibi durumlarda , en büyük kazığın düşman İsrail'den değil, Ortadoğu'da denge politikaları için şeytanla her türlü pazarlığa oturabilecek dostlardan (Mısır, ürdün, Suudi Arabistan) geleceğini bilmesi gerekir.

Tayyip Erdoğan'ın bunlardan haberi olmadığına eminiz.

İshak Alaton'un gölgesinde yeşermiş bir fidanın İsrail'e gerçek ve uzun vadeli temel bir karşı siyaset geliştiremeyeceğinden de eminiz. 

Umarız, Murat Yetkin'e telefonda _"cehenneme kadar yolları var"_ şeklinde tavır koyan devletin üst düzey yetkilisi farkındadır.

İsrail gibi terörist bir devlete karşı hukukun, hakkın ve ulusal çıkarlarımızın bayraktarlığını yapmak güzeldir. Emperyal rüya görmek güzeldir.

*Umarız bu rüya Enver'in değil, Mustafa Kemal'in gördüğü cinstendir.* 

*AüIK İSTİHBARAT / 4 Eylül 2011*

----------

